# Hello



## Jerry L. Walker Sr. (Mar 26, 2014)

My name is Jerry Walker Sr. from the White Settlement Lodge 1372 in White Settlement, TX.  I have been a mason for 20 years and I just wanted to introduce myself.

Have a great day!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 26, 2014)

Greetings, Brother Walker, from another Brother Walker.


----------



## cacarter (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## goomba (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Greetings Brother Walker I am down the road from you in Azle 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Fire317Medic (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 27, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Zeelma (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey you! Maybe a little embarrassing question, but you seem to have an eye on this! 
I'm a 18 year old girl from Sweden, but born in Denmark and has a Palestinian backround (short about me) 
How do you become a Freemason? and what really is it about? 'm really interested! 
Thanks !! =D


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 30, 2014)

You get in touch with a lodge or grandlodge. Since you are female, search for le droit humaine or similar mixed masonic organization. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Thabet (May 29, 2014)

Hello brothers how can i ask for petition in sweden i know that to be one you must ask one so can you help me please i live near halmstad 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 29, 2014)

Thabet said:


> Hello brothers how can i ask for petition in sweden i know that to be one you must ask one so can you help me please i live near halmstad



http://www.frimurarorden.se/organisation/

I can't read Swedish well enough to translate but it looks like you are directed to find a local lodge and contact them directly.

http://www.frimurarorden.se/loger/

I don't know Swedish geography well enough to know what district Halmstad is in.


----------

